# What's your favorite whistle?



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I find the bigger whistles require me to bite down hard to keep them in my mouth and ready. So am ready to get some new whistles but what should I try? Hunt testing but not trialing probably. Yet.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Roy Gonia competition clear.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Fox 40 (small, loud, easy to get sharp clear blasts) no breaking teeth!


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Depends on what you mean by bigger. The Gonia clear whistle, which has a pea, always used to be my favorite until "The Answer" an orange megawhistle came along...now, I only use the orange megawhistle. The orange megawhistle has an enclosed Gonia clear whistle, without pea, and is good for all but the most unfavorable conditions (wind, cover, or splashing water at long distances) and is easier to handle than the larger megawhistles. Both are readily available, with the Gonia clear going about $7 and the orange mega going about $15. Practice with either makes it easy to adjust volume for the conditions.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

2tall said:


> Fox 40 (small, loud, easy to get sharp clear blasts) no breaking teeth!


 This one! Easy to blow(I have asthma). Like Carol says crisp blasts.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Fox 40. Hands down.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

David McCracken said:


> Fox 40. Hands down.


another vote for fox 40 . There is a reason nfl refs use them. They are loud and overcome crowd noise.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I use to use a Fox 40.but I started noticing Judges putting their hands over their ears, or moving away from the line. I also received comments from people I trained with about them being to loud. They would say that they are loud at close range, and the sound carries sideways, instead of down range. I also noticed when I started running MUCH longer blinds,, that the dog in many situations could NOT hear the whistle.

One very friendly FT guy gave me a Blue Dallahassee (sp) that he cut down a bit!! I absolutely Love this whistle. I could NOT believe how much easier it was on my ears,, and how much better the dog could hear it at distance. Thank You Mr Goettle!

P.S. If you are full of Hot Air,, they arnt hard to blow!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Gooser, I loved the Dallesasse at first. They were better for really long distances in windy or noisy conditions. But I have had to throw two away due to mouth piece being crushed trying to hold them up with my teeth! Plus they take way more air than I've got! I should probably get another for those special days.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

For LOUD in a relatively small package I doubt you can beat the Fox 40 Sonic Blast, which I gather was designed for pro soccer stadiums. Unlike the standard Fox 40 with unbaffled outlets on its sides, the Sonic Blast has some forward directing baffling - but you'll still want to make a megaphone of your hands to protect nearby ears if you jump on it. Nice thing is, though, that it will maintain tone and nuance tooted lightly.


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

Love my fox 40. People around me don't live it as much though...


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick Hall said:


> For LOUD in a relatively small package I doubt you can beat the Fox 40 Sonic Blast, which I gather was designed for pro soccer stadiums. Unlike the standard Fox 40 with unbaffled outlets on its sides, the Sonic Blast has some forward directing baffling - but you'll still want to make a megaphone of your hands to protect nearby ears if you jump on it. Nice thing is, though, that it will maintain tone and nuance tooted lightly.


I do like my Fox 40 Sonic Blast along with the orange Answer whistle. I tried to like the Dallesasse but couldn't do it.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the Dallasasse "hunt tester" model. It's smaller and lighter than the big one while still sending the sound forward. I already have hearing problems, don't need to make myself more deaf with my own whistle.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

mountaindogs said:


> I find the bigger whistles require me to bite down hard to keep them in my mouth and ready. So am ready to get some new whistles but what should I try? Hunt testing but not trialing probably. Yet.





2tall said:


> Gooser, I loved the Dallesasse at first. They were better for really long distances in windy or noisy conditions. But I have had to throw two away due to mouth piece being crushed trying to hold them up with my teeth! Plus they take way more air than I've got! I should probably get another for those special days.


No need to bite on the big whistles. I use a Dallesasse and just have it resting on my lower incisors, holding my teeth/jaw in an underbite. Place the mouth piece of the whistle between your teeth with the lip on the top of the mouthpiece just behind your upper incisors, jut out your jaw and voila! Whistle is balanced, no chomp required. Your lower incisors are the fulcrum, the whistle the load/lever, your upper incisors very little effort!

Something like this:


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Acme 210.5


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 18, 2015)

Fox 40 Sonic Blast x 12


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Clear pealess Gonia in black megaphone. I haven't tried the Fox 40 Sonic Blast, but the regular Fox 40 is TOO LOUD, esp. at 45 degrees behind the blower. They hurt my ears.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

2tall said:


> Gooser, I loved the Dallesasse at first. They were better for really long distances in windy or noisy conditions. But I have had to throw two away due to mouth piece being crushed trying to hold them up with my teeth! Plus they take way more air than I've got! I should probably get another for those special days.


You can buy just the whistle (I don't know how hard it would be to replace it):
[url]http://www.gundogsupply.com/0038black.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_term=0038BLACK&gclid=Cj0KEQjww42tBRCO-sfEiO3DvYMBEiQAHeqMKOjgfkoigLWoxvAU55ru8BrQ9TXnR9V9oJr6QOCD21kaAjJ98P8HAQ

The Acme 635 by itself is VERY LOUD, too.

[/URL]


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Pam Spears said:


> I like the Dallasasse "hunt tester" model. It's smaller and lighter than the big one while still sending the sound forward. I already have hearing problems, don't need to make myself more deaf with my own whistle.


The Dallasasse comes in 5" (FT) or 3"(HT). I own one of both. They do a great job of projecting sound outward, and are especially effective in wind or when the dog is in the water. I started with a Fox 40 and didn't like the constant ringing in my ears. I then bought "The Answer". It works pretty well and is plenty durable. I noticed, in training and at hunt tests, that the Dallassase was much clearer and louder than The Answer. On windy days,I had troubles getting my dog's attention at distances over 150 yards with The Answer. Plus I know this guy at our club that absolutely swears by the Dallassase. I can't remember his name. Dick Somethingorother.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

Totally opposed to a Fox 40. First of all, most of the sound goes out to the side and it is one of the more quiet whistles downfield where the dog is. We have tested several different whistles at a distance. Secondly all of the sound is directed right at the judges, and I judge, as well as to your ears. The original Gonia is considerably louder downfield. Of those two I would definitely choose the Gonia, but there are other good choices.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Shows how much I pay attention!  I thought my blue Dallasasse was a cut down FT model,, It must be the HT version..

Do the FT and the HT use different whistles? I know the whistle in mine is marked Acme


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

cubdriver said:


> Totally opposed to a Fox 40. First of all, most of the sound goes out to the side and it is one of the more quiet whistles downfield where the dog is. We have tested several different whistles at a distance. Secondly all of the sound is directed right at the judges, and I judge, as well as to your ears. The original Gonia is considerably louder downfield. Of those two I would definitely choose the Gonia, but there are other good choices.


This. The Fox 40 is a fantastic way to make you and everyone around you deaf.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Dallasasse Hunt Tester. Just bought a back-up, and they are both easy for me. Great volume projecting forward.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Pat Burns Green Monster...


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

MooseGooser said:


> Shows how much I pay attention!  I thought my blue Dallasasse was a cut down FT model,, It must be the HT version..
> 
> Do the FT and the HT use different whistles? I know the whistle in mine is marked Acme


 They are the same whistle. The HT model has a 3" bell on it and the FT model uses a 5" bell. I'm right across the street from the factory that produces them. Maybe I could go grab a spare for you over my lunch break.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> This one! Easy to blow(I have asthma). Like Carol says crisp blasts.


Automatic one point reduction in score for any handler using Fox 40 when I'm judging


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I have used and liked the Roy Gonia orange pea in whistles but they freeze up in the winter. I then switched to the pealess ones and they are comfortable in my mouth. I have also used the Fox 40 whistles and like them but they are hard on the judges and your ears. I use the answer whistles now and if I had used them for the last 49 years of retriever training I might hear better now.


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have several, but for anything under 100 yards I always go to the little Acme 210.5 or 212.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I personally love the Fox40, but my dog hates it! He will turn his head away from me. I use a Green Monster and he responds better to it?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

You had better wear hearing protection with a Fox 40, over time it will damage your hearing.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

The Gonia ANSWER is great. Learned about that about 4 mos ago- sound carries so much better and very crisp.


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

I like the Roy Gonia Commander and if I need something louder I like the Gonia Clear.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Keith Stroyan said:


> You can buy just the whistle (I don't know how hard it would be to replace it):
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/0038bla...LWoxvAU55ru8BrQ9TXnR9V9oJr6QOCD21kaAjJ98P8HAQ
> 
> The Acme 635 by itself is VERY LOUD, too.


Not very hard to replace but a little whittling and cussing is involved. But much cheaper than buying the entire whistle.

I'm a little slow so it took me awhile to figure out you have to blow these whistles with you diaphragm like you're playing an instrument. Once I figured that out, it wasn't as hard to blow, also if you blow with your mouth you won't get the proper sound out of the whistle. Thats my 2 cents from an OCD person.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

1) All whistles, regardless of make, are much more effective, if diaphragm blown, rather than blown like you're blowing out a candle. I'll likely post a new thread on this topic - as I think it is frequently over-looked and is a key piece of communication with our dogs that many could do much better. 

2) For Field Trial training and competition, I prefer the Dallessassee (or the Burns Monster - same guts just different bell designs)

3) For upland, I prefer the orange gonia whistle with pea. It is tiny, lightweight, and has ample sound to communicate with the dog.

4) For hunt testing - I prefer the answer. I know there are several who prefer the answer for FT as well and I give those folks lots of credit. We have at least one Midwestern Pro who is amazing at his ability to run gargantuan long blinds and win trials using the pealess Answer whistle, rather than a Dallessasse (blue meanie) or Burns (green monster).

When I discussed an Open water blind with him that lost so many other dogs using the blue or green, while he got lots of dogs through using the Answer - his "answer" (excuse the pun) was that he primarily does this because his clients don't have the wind to operate the Blue or Green - so he just uses the best fit whistle for performance and transfer to clients with minimal loss of performance from pro to owner.

5) For waterfowl hunting, I prefer the guts to the Green or Blue. It is the Acme whistle that Keith Stroyan posted above. Acme 635 post #18. It is lightweight and small, and you can cup your hands to give a similar effect as the Blue or Green - only without the bulk or weight - and it is easier on the teeth to not have to support that extra moment arm sticking way out from the fulcrum.

6) I am currently training a new puppy and we're doing whistle sits and such. I have three lanyards hanging on the hook. One has an answer, one has a gonia orange with pea, one has a Dallessassee. I literally randomly grab a lanyard off the wall. Here's my logic. We teach a pup to sit on a verbal. We teach a pup to sit on a whistle. Why not expand the cues while they're babies and help them understand that the boss blows the same note and cadence on a range of whistles and the response is consistent regardless of whistle?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I still prefer the clear Gonia with the black Megaphone. Although I have bought a couple that did not blow very well when new but the other new blew just fine. I have a FT Dallessassee but I do not like the tone as well and it is harder to get a short, sharp, sit whistle. I see many people blow a long sit whistle and some of the dogs will do a slow sit. I like a very hard, sharp and short sit whistle. I don't remember who said this, might have been Rex, but I like a sit whistle to "send a chill down the dogs spine". Generally the dog stops on a dime. I hate loopy sits, maybe it more the basic training that gets this result, but it works for me. I find the short sit whistle harder to do with the Dallessassee for me, also harder to vary the tone. For example a water blind and the dog is going off line but NOT heading to shore, or really doing anything wrong, I blow a soft, short sit whistle, whereas, the dog is trying to cheap, a harsher whistle will send a stronger message.

The clear whistle with the pea will still freeze up or stick, but I keep a couple of them, and have a Fox 40 mini as a back up and as a small hunting whistle, but would like to replace it. Which small whistle do people think is louder for windy hunting conditions, the Fox Sonic or the Acme 635?

No matter what whistle we use, I still use ear plugs at times, and am about to take the plunge to get electronic ear plugs to use for shooting, hunting, and dog training. Firing a Bumper boy at close range, i.e. test throw, is tough on the ears too.

Chris, great idea on using a variety as a pup, very simple, but effective.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

NateB said:


> Which small whistle do people think is louder for windy hunting conditions, the Fox Sonic or the Acme 635?


I've not tried the 635 but have their T2000 which they claim "the worlds most powerful whistle," and I much prefer the Sonic Blast. Think it's every bit as loud when jumped on but more versatile. 

Fwiw, though, I found the rubber mouth guard that comes on some Blasts less comfortable to use for long periods than the plain whistle without it.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Laurie whistles are like duck calls you will probably own everyone out there before you find your fav.
I use and have used for 30 years the English medium Acme. It is loud enough for HT and light and easy on your teeth. It's a pea whistle and very small.
I never got into the mega stuff as my dogs heard and responded well.
My suggestion is buy one of every whistle recommended above, send your buddy out 100 yards, down wind, up wind and cross wind and see which is more effective for you from that exercise (radios are needed). Once you like the feel and are confident the dog will hear you, buy at least a dozen of that whistle and put them in every corner of your training world, IE in your truck, in your dog box, in your ATV, in your travel bag, etc. Never go to the line without the whistle you trained with.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Based on our "unofficial" perhaps slightly drunken whistle research. The dallesse/green monster, both acme tornado, work best for long distances and in running water/strong winds. The Gonia pea less come in 2nd then the pea version (which freezes and sticks). Then the fox40 type, which direct the noise toward the gallery, doesn't carry very well and results in angry people who are anywhere close to yah. Also older dogs seem to hear the pitch of the Acme tornado tone better, after we have some older dog lose some hearing they could still hear the tornado, not the Gonia or fox40. I prefer the green monster to the dallesse seems slicker to me, lighter in the mouth. I don't like the hunt test model as it changes the tone, for hunting where I wear earplugs I have a cover less Acme tornado, which I glue into the monsters cover once I chew through the original insert. Women seem to like the acme tone, guys prefer the Gonia. I could never stand the Gonia as the higher pitch hurts my ears, training partners who are guys, finally adjusted to my refusal to use a Gonia; especially after there dogs could hear the green monster tone better over distance, and in the wind. All resulting in I WIN, and I don't have to wear earplug while dog training 

Any whistle you buy you have to learn how to blow, I like the tornado as it's just a quick pulse of the tongue, that carries well. But you can also get a hard sharp "listen" with a bit more pressure; still quick and doesn't require that much air.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Our old gollden has a little more trouble hearing at a distance than he used to. Antone ever tried the "Storm" whistle? I just ordered one from Lion Country Supply a few days ago... 
"








"Twice as loud as any other mouth-blown whistle in the world. "


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Moose Mtn said:


> Our old gollden has a little more trouble hearing at a distance than he used to. Antone ever tried the "Storm" whistle? I just ordered one from Lion Country Supply a few days ago...


They take a lot of air and are rather low pitch for a dog whistle. I have one hanging by the kennel door and use it once in a while when the dogs don't come immediately. It's LOUD. (I put my fingers in my ears when I blow it.)

Maybe NateB will give us a review. I sent him one of mine to try.

It probably IS a good emergency whistle for people.

I haven't tried the small Storm (?Thunderstorm?). 

I stick to a clear pealess Gonia in a megaphone for training. (Plain clear Gonia for hunting.)


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've tried both Storms and wasn't a fan, but that doesn't mean the next person won't be...


----------



## Benjy (Jul 20, 2015)

I actually prefer the small ones just so they fit in my pocket easier and aren't so bulky.


----------



## mbirds1 (Jul 17, 2015)

ACME thunderer, although many times it is not loud enough


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Dallahassee


----------



## DA6536 (May 10, 2015)

Gauge123 said:


> I have several, but for anything under 100 yards I always go to the little Acme 210.5 or 212.


I love my ACME for grouse hunting....when its 9am on a calm morning, the louder whistles really echo in the woods....the ACME is just perfect....but like said above....no good for anything above 100yrds......


----------



## Gully (Jul 29, 2015)

I prefer the fox 40


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Keith Stroyan said:


> They take a lot of air and are rather low pitch for a dog whistle. I have one hanging by the kennel door and use it once in a while when the dogs don't come immediately. It's LOUD. (I put my fingers in my ears when I blow it.)
> 
> Maybe NateB will give us a review. I sent him one of mine to try.
> 
> ...


There are a few people in the mid Atlantic that have storm whistles modified using a small, steep funnel as a cone to direct the sound away from the handler. They are really loud and used as the long distance, running water, or last resort whistles.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Gully said:


> I prefer the fox 40


Your expertise in making specklebelly stew and BBQ'ing ribs and brisket is the best!!!
Your expertise in whistles could use some work


----------

